# Dogo Argentino



## lola_for_dogs

Anyone know this breed of dog? I picked a young purebred up in very sorry state at side of road. He is friendly and kind but the breed itself is high risk. Supposed to be excellent with families but will attack strangers. Shelters will not keep so he only has a short amount of time to be rehomed and only to someone familiar with this breed.


----------



## -mia-

OH! I want him!! They are lovely gorgeous dogs, but do need firm training & socialization, like all large breeds of the type. I'm sorry were are not there yet. They really are great dogs. I wonder is he is not lost. It's not usual to see a pure breed wandering the streets is it? I would imagine he was expensive. 

I wonder if you could find a local breeder and ask there.


----------



## lola_for_dogs

You would be surprised how many purebreeds or first crosses one can find. He is five or six. A first cross dogo argentino. Is not microchipped. I found out he has been wondering the streets for at least a few months, as know of a woman who fed him and treated his wounds in November. Due to his scars we believe he was used as a fighting dog. But, he is extremely gentle and kind, he wags his tail at my dogs and cats and does not seem at all agressive. 

You are right, due to his breed and history he will need someone that is familiar with this breed and has the time to dedicate to caring for him properly. The dogo argentino is supposed to be a very loyal breed, excellent with its family and children, but they make a strong differentiation towards strangers, which is why they make good guard dogs. 

I am attaching the photo of when I found him









and a photo of a few days later at my house. 









If you are familiar with this breed please get in contact to try to save him.


----------



## -mia-

He's lovely. You break my heart with all these doggies! We have two very small ones. If I were the I could at least foster. Good luck with your fantastic work.


----------



## tessb

*Dogo*



lola_for_dogs said:


> Anyone know this breed of dog? I picked a young purebred up in very sorry state at side of road. He is friendly and kind but the breed itself is high risk. Supposed to be excellent with families but will attack strangers. Shelters will not keep so he only has a short amount of time to be rehomed and only to someone familiar with this breed.


Good Morning,
I have had this breed. As another poster has said they do need a firm hand, but this is not license to have a heavy hand. They LOVE children, mine has dragged me across the street to visit toddlers. They have high prey drive, as they are hunters, bred specifically to hunt boar. The thing about them is they have to be strong of heart / courage in the field while hunting, and able to go home to the wife and babies and be totally trustworthy and loving. Unfortunately people have been using them as fighting dogs, which isn't their nature. Good breeders will not tolerate aggressiveness towards other dogs in this breed. They will need to be trained not to go after livestock - training is a must as is socialization. They are wonderful dogs, they're not for everyone, but they will be a good solid trustworthy companion for you and your children . This is a breed I will always have in my life. I have had Rottweilers for 30 years, and still love this breed, but the Dogo has stolen my heart completely.. They should have a lot of exercise, mine loves the beach and water, also loves a good mud puddle, the dirtier she is the happier she is. I hope this poor soul finds a home, please don't let him go to the shelter, with the dangerous dog list out with the Dogo on it, his future in the shelter won't be promising... 
Sorry this is so long but I am passionate about this breed !


----------



## lola_for_dogs

Thank you for that and knowing him (as well as his very sad history) I can understand why one would fall in love with them. He is still with me but I think I will be able to send him to a kennel for a few weeks to buy him some time as I have to leave on Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lola_for_dogs

I found this dog one week ago starving, with many cuts and wounds, on the streets. He is male, four or five. He is very loving and needs a special home. PM if you can help. He may be a fist cross dogo argentino.


----------

